# Cooler inside Freezer for fridge???



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

I am working on the design for a small solar cabin. Instead of taking a loan I will be adding appliances overtime. It is just me so I do not need alot of refrigerator space, so I am wondering if placing a cooler in a freezer would keep the items insulated enough to keep them from freezing? I am guessing I would have to take it out every so often to keep it from freezing but I thought it might get me by for a while. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

frozen Ice pks or a couple of frozen milk jugs of water might work, better.
Have enough so you can trade as often as needed.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Use the cooler as an icebox and use the freezer to make the ice. 

If you put the cooler in the freezer everything in it will eventualy freezer.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

U could build yourself an old fashioned ice box that is super insulated.
Run the drain outside so u won't have to empty the drip pan.
Use found materials like wire shelves from old refrigerators, metal flashing for the interior walls, fancy furniture legs & knobs for the outside.

When I used my ice box it required ice every third day which was two blocks of ice made in plastic dishpans. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

it is a good idea, worth trying. I would say, just try it and see what happens.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

It will eventually freeze, but it will take longer. I agree with the icepack idea, that way it doesn't take up a bunch of room in the freezer.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

use 12 half litter plastic water bottles in two six packs in the freezer/cooler and change them when needed


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

If you can find a cooler that fits inside a larger cooler you will get ice to last even longer. Steak, soy and other sauces, as well as eggs, a couple of slices of cheese and veggies will stay amazingly cool in the outer cooler, while meat cheese lettuce water and beer etc stays cold inside.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

make ice in the freezer,put ice into an igloo cooler for your refer.A block of ice like the stores,what is that,7 lbs? Lasts 5 days.


----------

